# Grande célula convectiva (supercélula?) - Silves 09-12-2010



## ecobcg (9 Dez 2010 às 11:49)

Como prometido, aqui ficam as fotos do sucedido.
Esta célula entrou por Sagres, onde deixou 56mm numa hora, e deslocou-se em direcção a NW, passando por Lagos e a W de Silves, dirigindo-se depois para o Alentejo. Ouvi na rádio relatos de árvores caidas na estrada Portimão-Monchique. De referir também uma outra célula que afectava a zona de Castro Verde/Beja.

Nesta célula, que passou a muito baixa altitude, era possível verificar grandes movimentos verticais nas nuvens e um movimento de rotação em grande escala em grande parte da célula.Nunca tinha visto algo parecido por aqui.

PS: as fotos foram tiradas em andamento, pelo que algumas não estarão nas melhores condições.






















By ecobcg at 2010-12-09




By ecobcg at 2010-12-09






Esta funnel cloud formou-se mesmo à minha frente, em questão de segundos! Apresentava forte movimento de rotação!


----------



## Geiras (9 Dez 2010 às 15:17)

Depois de ver isto, não quero ver mais os Algarvios por aí a queixarem-se de que não têm chuva e trovoadas


----------



## Redfish (9 Dez 2010 às 18:49)

Belas fotos


----------



## ecobcg (9 Dez 2010 às 20:45)

Redfish disse:


> Belas fotos



Obrigado!!


----------



## 1337 (9 Dez 2010 às 21:33)

mas que grande apanhado muitos parabens 
bem não ha so super celulas nos estados unidos
penso que sim é uma boa super celula


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Dez 2010 às 21:33)

que fotos fixes  

essas novens sao parecidas as grandes tempestades associados a tornados nos EUA, chamam isso um "derecho" ou straight-line windstorm... 

podem ver no youtube as os caçadores de tempestades ( storm chasers ) basta por na barra de pesquisa:  "tornado" que apareçe la montes de videos, vale a pena dar uma vista de olhos...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (9 Dez 2010 às 22:13)

Boas fotos concerteza!!! Nuvens que mostram bem a celula!!


----------



## actioman (10 Dez 2010 às 00:51)

Excelente registo! 

E adorei as da funnel cloud, perfeitinha e bem visível! Grandes eventos neste nosso jardim à beira-mar plantado!
És mais um "sortudo" do restrito numero de pessoas que assistiram a estes fenómenos ao vivo e em directo!

Parabéns pelas fotos e obrigado pela partilha de informação!


----------



## Redfish (10 Dez 2010 às 11:44)

Qualquer dia... ecobcg...és o Warren Faidley dos Algarves, se precisares de ajuda conta comigo.

http://www.stormchaser.com/
http://www.warrenfaidley.com/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warren_Faidley


----------



## Z13 (10 Dez 2010 às 12:02)

Que grande célula! E fotogénica!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Dez 2010 às 12:12)

Bom registo, boas fotos


----------



## ecobcg (10 Dez 2010 às 22:05)

Redfish disse:


> Qualquer dia... ecobcg...és o Warren Faidley dos Algarves, se precisares de ajuda conta comigo.
> 
> http://www.stormchaser.com/
> http://www.warrenfaidley.com/
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warren_Faidley



 Era porreiro, era!!!
Esse senhor tem é a sorte de estar num local um pouco mais frequentado por este tipo de fenómenos extremos do que nós!!!

Venham de lá os eventos, que a malta estará por cá à espera deles!

E sim, temos que combinar um dia destes uma "caçada conjunta"! A ver se virão mais eventos interessantes nos próximos tempos!


----------

